# The projects never stop!



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

well after fighting my irrigation all summer long, i finally replaced all my irrigation zone valves.

I had the old style nelson valves with the flow control know and air bleeder on top.

I found that they were not closing all the way so water was bleeding thru

Needless to say my zones were not building pressure, which led to unwatered areas.

Finally last night i replaced them with some new K Rain zone valves with the flow controls. Local irrigation place said these are great valves for well water.

I finally finished them last night right at dark, hopefully tonight i can get them wired up and running

Do these lawn projects ever stop LOL! I love doing it, but it seems every time i turn around i need to level a sprinkler head or fix a leaking fitting!!


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Stegs said:


> Do these lawn projects ever stop LOL! I love doing it, but it seems every time i turn around i need to level a sprinkler head or fix a leaking fitting!!


Um, no. We've found they just seem to get more and more ambitious! As soon as one thing is improved, then something else, which we used to think was reasonably good, looks like it needs more work to be brought up to the same level...

It's still fun, though!


----------

